# Furacão ARTHUR (Atlântico 2014 #AL01)



## MSantos (1 Jul 2014 às 16:31)

A primeira depressão tropical do ano fortaleceu-se e é agora o primeiro sistema nomeado da época de furacões do Atlântico, tempestade tropical ARTHUR. 



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 011500
> TCPAT1
> 
> ...










NHC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 18:05)

A previsão do NHC e que seja um furacão de categoria 1 quando passar perto da Carolina do Norte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 21:24)

Hurricane Hunters encontrou ventos de 96 km/h no quadrante SE de TS Arthur e pressão mínima de 1003 mb.
Vamos aguardar o boletim das 05:00 EDT para melhores informações.
Estação meteorológica nas Bahamas:  http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=SPGF1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 21:57)

Boletim das 05:00 EDT 

SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...27.8N 79.4W
ABOUT 85 MI...135 KM ESE OF CAPE CANAVERAL FLORIDA
ABOUT 95 MI...155 KM NNW OF FREEPORT GRAND BAHAMA ISLAND
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...50 MPH...*85 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 325 DEGREES AT 2 MPH...4 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...*1003 MB*...29.62 INCHES

Hurricane Hunters permanece investigando o sistema.
Pressão mínima agora de 998,1 mb. 
http://www.tropicalatlantic.com/rec...storm=Arthur&product=URNT15&who=AF&mission=02


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jul 2014 às 01:07)

Mapa experimental dos locais onde há potencial de inundações devido ao storm surge.









http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/234923.shtml?inundation#conten


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jul 2014 às 04:28)

Hurricane Hunters está previsto para investigar novamente a tempestade tropical Arthur às 00 EDT.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jul 2014 às 19:23)

Hurricane Hunters encontrou ventos de 96 km/h  e pressão mínima de 997.1 mb durante a madrugada.
Um novo voo de reconhecimento está sendo realizado neste momento.

Carolina do Norte começará evacuações voluntárias hoje.
Foi declarado estado de emergência em 25 municípios da  Carolina do Norte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jul 2014 às 19:39)

Aviso de tempestade tropical e alerta de furacão está em vigor para toda costa da Carolina do Norte.
Alerta de tempestade tropical está em vigor para uma pequena parte da Carolina do Sul.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jul 2014 às 19:44)

O modelo europeu que é o melhor até o momento, mostra Arthur passando muito próximo da costa da Carolina do Norte na sexta como categoria 2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jul 2014 às 19:44)




----------



## Ziemann (2 Jul 2014 às 21:21)




----------



## Ziemann (2 Jul 2014 às 22:08)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jul 2014 às 23:14)

Hurricane Hunters encontrou ventos de 120 km/h no quadrante E de TS Arthur e pressão mínima de 992 mb.
Vamos aguardar o boletim para melhores informações.


----------



## Ziemann (3 Jul 2014 às 00:52)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 04:56)

Devido ao ar seco, Arthur está enfrentando algumas dificuldades para se fortalecer, apesar disso ele está mais forte do que era previsto por todos os modelos.
Arthur mantém ventos sustentados em 112 km/h e pressão mínima de 988 mb.
Arthur possivelmente irá se tornar furacão nesta quinta-feira.


----------



## Ziemann (3 Jul 2014 às 14:48)

*Furacão Arthur avança pela costa leste dos EUA*

Arthur passou a ser um furacão na madrugada desta quinta-feira, 3 de julho de 2014, antes do previsto inicialmente pelos meteorologistas  do NHC e se tornou o primeiro da temporada de 2014 no Atlântico Norte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 16:46)

Furacão de categoria 1 Arthur, mantém ventos sustentados em 150 km/h com pressão mínima estimada de 981 mb.
Arthur está previsto para se fortalecer até categoria 2.
Arthur é o ciclone mais forte no Atlântico desde Sandy, 2012.






Tornados e trombas d'água são possíveis hoje na Costa da Carolina do Norte.






Webcam Topsail Beach, NC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 18:30)

Arthur se encaminha para ser o furacão mais forte a fazer landfall nos EUA desde Ike em 2008.
Arthur pode quebrar o recorde de furacão que mais cedo fez landfall na Carolina do Norte.
O recorde atual pertence a um furacão sem nome que fez landfall em 11 de Julho de 1901.

Alguns avisos de tornados estão em vigor atualmente.
Um tornado watch deve ser emitido em breve.

Webcam: http://www.surfchex.com/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 18:41)

Tornado watch em vigor.
Há risco de tornados fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 18:51)

Transmissões ao vivo devem começar em breve:
http://livestormsnow.com/chasers/john-sibley/
http://www.ustream.tv/hurricanetrack

Wilmington (Carolina do Norte)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 20:05)

Olho de Arthur está limpando.
Deve se intensificar em breve para categoria 2, mesmo com o ar seco ainda atrapalhando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 21:25)

VÍDEO
View My Video


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 21:29)

Tornado relatado perto Rooks, NC.
Dois avisos de tornado em vigor na Carolina do Norte neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 21:37)

Alguns storm chasers estão ao vivo na Carolina do Norte: http://tvnweather.com/live


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2014 às 22:29)

Bom trabalho Felipe Freitas com muita informação relevante 

Segue uma imagem desta tarde:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 23:06)

Rog disse:


> Bom trabalho Felipe Freitas com muita informação relevante


 Obrigado. 

Furacão Arthur
Imagem: Reid Wiseman


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 00:02)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 00:56)

TV na Carolina do Norte: http://www.wnct.com/category/258132/livestream9





http://weather.cod.edu/satrad/nexrad/index.php?type=LTX-N0Q-1-48


----------



## Ziemann (4 Jul 2014 às 01:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 02:04)

Arthur se fortalece para categoria 2.
Ventos sustentados 160 km/h e pressão mínima de 976 mb.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 02:20)

AO VIVO: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chasercam-live

Próximo do olho de Arthur
Crédito da foto Nikki Perrini


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 03:16)

O landfall deve ocorrer em cerca de 1h ou menos.
Em Beaufort rajadas de vento de 115 km/h foram registradas há pouco e há quedas de energia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 03:26)

Cape Lookout, Carolina do Norte - Rajada de vento de 135 km/h


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 03:50)

Parede olho em Beaufort / Morehead City NC. 
Essa é a parte onde se encontra os ventos mais fortes do ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 04:04)

Arthur faz landfall como categoria 2.
Estação em Morehead City: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KNCMOREH13#history


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 04:35)

Cape Lookout registrou até o momento ventos sustentados em 125 km/h e rajada de vento de 160 km/h.

Landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 04:48)

Parte sul/sudoeste da parede do olho deve chegar a costa daqui há pouco.
Menor pressão registrada até o momento e de 978 mb.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 06:07)

Parte mais forte da parede do olho começando a afetar Ocracoke e Hatteras.
Arthur mantém a intensidade e não se pode descartar que consiga chegar na categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 07:43)

Maiores rajadas de vento registradas até o momento:
162 km/h Cape Lookout, 
160 km/h Ocracoke, 
141 km/h Cedar Island, 
139 km/h  Ft Macon. 
133 km/h Buxton.

A pressão segue caindo e neste momento e de 974 mb.
O pico de intensidade de Arthur é previsto para quando ele estiver a leste de Delaware.

Houve registro de storm surge, sendo o maior relatado até o momento em Bachelor, NC com 1,20 m.
Poucos tornados foram relatados até o momento.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2014 às 15:12)

Nova Iorque será atingida só com ventos fortes ou poderá também ter chuvas fortes?


----------



## Ziemann (4 Jul 2014 às 15:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 18:31)

david 6 disse:


> Nova Iorque será atingida só com ventos fortes ou poderá também ter chuvas fortes?


 As rajadas de vento mais fortes em Nova Iorque devem chegar aos 70 km/h e os acumulados de chuva devem chegar no máximo aos 50 mm.


Arthur se enfraqueceu para categoria 1. O ciclone deve afetar Cabo Cod e Nantucket, Massachusetts, EUA e a província canadense de Nova Escócia entre sexta e sábado. Como já está adentrando em águas mais frias, Arthur deve fazer transição para ciclone extratropical amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jul 2014 às 01:45)

Arthur está afetando neste momento a região da Nova Inglaterra, EUA e as províncias canadenses de Nova Escócia e New Brunswick.
Acumulados de chuva de 100 mm podem ocorrer em alguns locais e as rajadas de vento podem chegar até os 120 km/h.






Não poderia faltar um vídeo dos jornalistas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2014 às 01:26)

Arthur fez transição para Ciclone Extratropical e o NHC emitiu seu último aviso para os ciclone.


----------

